# Is It True ??????



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Is it true that once an Outbacker, always an Outbacker?????


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

I have read that before...

Will


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, 
But a CABIN?

Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

ok gordon. spill it?????

lamar


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I guess that is the case, unless one chooses not to be an Outbacker.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

cool..........well then......here it is......

The new "_Chateau Zoom_" at it's test camp this weekend......guess I'm an SOB.....









31F - Cherry - on E-450 Super Duty Chassis w/V10


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome to the *S*till an* O*ut*B*acker club


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

zoomzoom8 said:


> cool..........
> 
> the new lodge at it's test camp this weekend......guess I'm an SOB.....


Nice!

Linda


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

How much rum can that baby hold?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Lady Di said:


> I guess that is the case, unless one chooses not to be an Outbacker.


Even then.









Congratulations, Zoom! That's a nice looking TV. I can see a little Mazda behind it...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't worry about it. I'm an SOB too. Some know that better than others.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

That's a darn fine SOB you got there!
I sold my OUTBACK, but I kept my MIGHTY TITAN! I bet you are suffering some withdrawls right now.
That big ol' SOB will help with 'pain management'.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new wheels, glad I'm not the only one that headed to the darker side with a motorhome too. You'll love as much as your Outback.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scrib said:


> Welcome to the *S*till an* O*ut*B*acker club


Love it









Congrats on your new home on wheels.









Thor


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nice !!! and Congrats

Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice!! Congrats. What was the deciding factor to go with a MH? My wife and i have realized that after buying the 32BHDS and a New F350 diesel we could have probably came out with a nice MH instead.

Good luck!!


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Beautiful!! Can't wait to see it at Topsail. We are going to have to put signs out now to impress anybody. The SOB virus really went around this year. I know it got me.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice!

I am pretty sure you could still tow an OB with that! Why not pick up a nice guest house.


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> What was the deciding factor to go with a MH?


A few things...........it's insane what HD pickup's cost......we only paid a little more for this than we would have a new loaded mega cab HD pickup like the one you've got. We came out cheaper than having a separate TV and TT. Insurance is less than we were paying for the combo. The truck sat in the driveway unless we were camping (we have two other small cars). We wanted something we'd have for a while that could also tow a trailer/car for longer trips and other events (gotta find a trailer now).

I must say, to just get up, crank it up and drive while the family is sitting at the table eating breakfast and watching the morning news is great (on board generator is so cool). DW can get up and get a cup of coffee whenever she feels the need. Additionally my four y/o daughter (miss wait till the last minute-with the worlds smallest bladder) can just unbuckle and run to the bathroom whenever she wants/needs. That in itself can save us a ton of time and clean clothes..........









Let the mods begin!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

All are very good points....well done!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I don't see the outside cookstove.









Other than that, it looks pretty nice. Congrats on the upgrade. Sounds like you're already enjoying it a lot. Love your reasoning too.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I agree, no outside cooktop would be tought to live without....








Oh i forgot to ask.....Do you get much sway with that setup.....


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Nice one Zoom, gonna bring it to Moonshine Creek ?

Brent


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Wolfpackers said:


> Nice one Zoom, gonna bring it to Moonshine Creek ?
> 
> Brent


Absolutely!!! Cabin is canceled and we are in site 19....not on the creek but across the road from it.............

WooHoo!!!!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

zoomzoom8 said:


> Nice one Zoom, gonna bring it to Moonshine Creek ?
> 
> Brent


Absolutely!!! Cabin is canceled and we are in site 19....not on the creek but across the road from it.............

WooHoo!!!!
[/quote]

C ya there, we're in site 20 on the creek. Hope my backing skills are up to it !!

I'll be looking for a backing guide Thursday afternoon, hint hint.

Brent


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

No worries...there will be plenty of folks there to help ya "get er in"










I've lost about 20ft of tongue and TV now in addition to having a backup camera, so I'm lookin' forward to backin' in to my little space.....


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

WOW. WAY TO GO GORDON.
i cant wait to see that thing in person. i want to see the minnie too...
just watch out what you may see in that back -up camera...
















hope to get in around 1pm friday .
lamar


----------

